# CJTF82 OEF site



## Gypsy (Aug 20, 2007)

Thought some of you would like reading here, centered around OEF Afghanistan.

http://www.cjtf82.com/


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2007)

When did it stop being CJTF-76?

I need to get out more.


----------

